# Calvinist Conduct



## D. Paul (Nov 3, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if some here have run across this and already commented on it, but has anyone read this or a similar article on how to "behave" as a Calvinist? 

http://www.churchinfocus.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=5


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 3, 2004)

While there are some good reminders in the article, his dismissive and conclusive bias in II.3 could mislead a whole lot of "young" Calvinists into automatically rejecting those doctrines before even studying them. So for that reason, Erkel loses almost all respectability and credibility as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes, while there are some good reminders about humility, the article is way off base in so many areas as to be unhelpful to a Calvinist, In my humble opinion.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 4, 2004)

Interesting. We are all born Arminians, we all become Calvinists when we bow our knees to the Soveriegn Lord of the Universe. Not that everyone accepts that simplistic of an explanation. I think it was Calvin who said we all have a pharisee lurking in our hearts, well that pharisee is an arminian too.


----------



## Batman (Nov 4, 2004)

I agree with his main points...especially his first. I get the idea from some of the posts I have read recently (I realize I'm just a frosh on the board) that there are those of you who believe you need to be a 5 point Calvinist to get to heaven, which I believe, via scripture, is unequivocally wrong.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 4, 2004)

This paper was ridiculous. The writer assumes, by default, everyone outside of the reformed camp is 'Arminian'. This is error. Those outside the reformed camp are not explicitly practicing Arminianism, what they are practicing is a dilution of Arminianism. Probably better called American Churchism. True Arminianism is closer to the truth of scripture than what is running amuck today. 

He mentions Infant baptism. This is almost funny. 

He quotes Jon Zens; If I am not mistaken, Zens is a NC proponent.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 4, 2004)

Just for the record: 

Danny,
Please read through the whole of the thread you are referring to. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6945&page=1

I build a reputable case. I am not saying that one must embrace the DOG's in the manner which we know them to be today, but I am saying that comprised within the scope of the gospel are those principles and whether or not you agree that prior to being saved you unconciously held to these principles can be proven.


----------



## Batman (Nov 4, 2004)

Scott...I wasn't specifically referring to you, buddy.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 4, 2004)

Thats OKAY Dan..........But I do have an extended spin on the doctrine. So, I guess I thought the shoe fitted.

It's all good.,


----------

